# 11900 with J3301



## apmc (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi.

I have just been informed that our Dermatology practice dilutes Kenalog-10 and then gives out several intralesional injections to different patients as needed.
We had previously been billing the J3301 with 11900 or 11901 but I'm not sure this is correct after finding out that they do this. There is no HCPCS that I can find with a lower dosage than 10mg, so I am not sure what, if any, drug we can bill.
Does anyone have any info regarding this?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Susan


----------

